# شماغ جفنشي



## اشواق 123 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم
حـياكم الله


مـعـرض أضــواء الـــبـارز
لجميع المستلزمات الرجالية

شـمـغ الـماركـات
البسام جون لين جديد - البسام مـاي فير
فــــــراري - فــرزاتــشـي 2011 جديد
لمشاهدة الصور طلبها عن طريق رسائل الوسائط
جفنشي - دانهيل -جنيفا 
إيفنتو - دســـار الـشـيوخ + كـلاسيكي

صــور شـمغ الـماركـات 
موجودة في أحد مواضيعي 

متوفر جميع أنواع الشماغ مـاركـات وغير الماركات 2011جديد

غـتر غترة العـطار - إيفـنتو - جفنشي - دانهيل وأنواع مختلفة
شماغ أبيض البسام - إيفـنتو - بـيـج ( سكري ) وأنواع مختلفة

أقمشة جفنشي - دانهيل مع أزارير وعلبة فاخرة 2011 جديد
متوفر أبيض وأصفر ــ قـماش قـطـن + سـلك روووعـة لا يـفـوووتـكـم قبل نفاذ الكمية محدودة ( الرياض فقط )

قماش جفنشي
السعـر 300 ريال
الصور خاصة ومنقولة






ثوب الـدفـة ثوب السـفـير عادي ومطرز جديد
أنوع الثياب الجاهزة جميع المقاسات صغير + كبير 
هـــدايـــا
أنواع الملابس الداخلية جميع المقاسات متوفرة صغير + كبير

زورونا تجدون ما يرضيكم ويسركم أن شاء الله وحياكم الله بالمعرض وأي أستفسار على الجوال وأشكر الجميع على ثقتهم وأستمرار تعاملهم معنا

يوجد مندوب توصيل داخل الرياض فقط يأخذ 30 ريال للمشوار

مـعـرض أضــواء الــبـارز 
الرياض - السويدي الشارع العام - أسواق الراجحي مقابل جامع الصانع
للاستفسار 0555299212
المعذرة لعدم وجود تحميل صور لبعض المستلزمات


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شماغ جفنشي*

بالتووووووفيق


----------



## جنان الخلد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: شماغ جفنشي*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ...


----------

